# Soma Juice SS build



## veloryan516 (Feb 11, 2011)

Surprised I remembered my password. Lol

Anyways, after riding a Niner hydro one9 long enough to realize I wasn't a fan of super rigid aluminum frames, I decided to go back to steel. My first ride on it blew my mind. I felt like I had rear suspension going over roots, sharp edges, etc... No joke, I was blown away - much smoother than my 26" Soma Groove, which I was a huge fan of. 

The rear end is slammed in this photo. I have ran it half an inch longer without the half-link, which makes it feel more compliant. I have a missing lever in this photo from a run in with a tree the day before. Anyways, I'm a big fan of this frame and love the way it rides. If I ever upgrade to ZTR Crest wheels, it would knock 1.75lbs of dry weight off, too.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Great looking pic. Love the mood. 

Now get the entire bike in there next time!! haha


----------



## veloryan516 (Feb 11, 2011)

jonshonda said:


> Great looking pic. Love the mood.
> 
> Now get the entire bike in there next time!! haha


Lol I'll work on that. Here's one from a few months ago. The niner frame I used was orange. Sometimes I have difficulty looking at that fork.


----------



## fewg8 (Oct 25, 2013)

My first ss was a rigid Juice. Best riding bike ever


----------



## So Cal RX (Oct 1, 2005)

veloryan516 said:


> Lol I'll work on that. Here's one from a few months ago. The niner frame I used was orange. Sometimes I have difficulty looking at that fork.


Throw another orange bit or two on there to tie it in, and you'll be good (grips, seatpost collar, etc.):thumbsup:


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Sick!


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

veloryan516 said:


> Lol I'll work on that. Here's one from a few months ago. The niner frame I used was orange. Sometimes I have difficulty looking at that fork.


Awww man. Feel free to send it over to my house and I'll spare you any future pain. 

Nice choice. I was thinking about the Soma Juice for a real SS build.


----------



## have2ride2day (Nov 7, 2009)

veloryan516 said:


> Lol I'll work on that. Here's one from a few months ago. The niner frame I used was orange. Sometimes I have difficulty looking at that fork.


I like it with the orange fork


----------



## hozzerr1 (Feb 26, 2005)

I'll be building one soon...very soon.
love that brown with orange.


----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

Sweet ride Brotha!!!


----------



## triple66 (Feb 20, 2015)

looks good--so the soma is gtg? I'm looking for a steel frame around that price point


----------



## J.BullFrog (Jun 29, 2013)

+1 for adding a couple more orange bits. The colors really go well together. Something dark and something bright.


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

triple66 said:


> looks good--so the soma is gtg? I'm looking for a steel frame around that price point


The only reason I could see to not go with the Soma after having mine for almost a year would be if there's truly something about the GEO of the frame you just don't dig or can't live with. I couldn't be happier with mine.


----------



## triple66 (Feb 20, 2015)

sounds good thank you 
and again sweet bike


----------



## veloryan516 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks guys, 

I will definitely get some orange parts for it in the future - that's a great idea.

Yesterday, I finished 2nd in a 6 hour singlespeed endurance event on the bike (tho, the race was shorted to 5hrs due to the wind chill being in the single digits). 

If anybody is thinking about buying a Soma Juice, go for it! My frame is a Large/17.5 and weighed 5lb 5oz with Peregrine Machine Works dropouts and ti bolts (stock was 5lb 6oz, which isn't much heavier than a Sir9 after you add in the maxle and eccentric BB). I weigh 165 and the compliance of the frame feels really nice for my weight. The frame is really smooth for long rides. 

I love the way the frame handles, which geometry wise, is extremely similar to my Niner One 9 frame. I would say the Niner steered a tiny bit sharper, but I think that has to do with the 15mm height external bottom headcup on the Juice (vs internal on the aluminum Niner frame). I've measured the headtube angle and with this fork it is right at 71.5, so I'm thinking the Niner One 9 frame may have been 72. Even though this frame is a bump up in weight compared to the aluminum One 9 Niner I rode, the bike definitely takes less energy absorbing bumps. The first time I went over roots on this frame I seriously felt like I had suspension compared to the Niner One 9, which was a very rigid frame for my weight. 

Roll on,


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

I had a question about sizing. I ride a large frame. A 19" tokul 4130 and 20" trance x. The large for the juice states it's a 17.5 c-t. That seems like the seatpost would be sky high out of the tube and cause a dangerous amount of leverage. What are your thoughts?


----------



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

Disregard their m, l, xl. Look at effective top tube measurements of what you're riding now & choose based on that. I'm 5'5" on a good day & the ETT of 600 on their 17.5 "L" frame is just right for me. I've ridden a couple of other 16" (seat tube) frames with 600ish ETT so I know I'll be good but my seatpost will be set a little lower on the Juice & my stand over will be compromised but so it goes when one has a 28.5" inseam.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

yea but if i get the large frame at 17.5" my seatpost will be sticking out about 10 inches form top of clamp to the rails and that seems dangerous. with a 400mm post it would leave 5.7 inches inside the seat tube. that isnt a dangerous amount of leverage?


----------



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

Obviously, you're not a golfer. 

Check the geometry of an "XL" (19.5" seat tube) Juice & how that compares to your other bikes.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

It's very similar with the top tube being 20mm longer than my current hardtail. What's golf got to do with it?


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

Damn. The dude. Didn't catch that.


----------



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

Sounds like Soma's XL would fit you about right with a little bit shorter stem, then...


----------



## Todd E (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey veloryan516,

Nice bike.
Could I get you to share some bottle cage location measurements from it? 
1. Center of the bottom bracket to the lower seat tube bottle cage bolt. 
2. Center of the bottom bracket to the lower down tube bottle cage bolt.

Thanks,
Todd E


----------



## veloryan516 (Feb 11, 2011)

After Leadville this year I rewarded myself by replacing the rigid fork with a 2017 Fox Stepcast fork. my love for riding this bike is now at an all time high - so smooth! 5 weeks until I can ride it again due to surgery.

I'll try to find out the bottle cage specs tomorrow.


----------



## garcia (Apr 10, 2008)

After looking at the old photos, and seeing more orange on this fork, I think it is time for some classy orange highlights elsewhere on the bike. Still looking good though!


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

Since you had a Niner, did you ever consider the Sir9? What made you decide on the Soma?


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

Can't speak for the OP but I have a Niner One 9 and I got a Soma frame because well, it was more than half the price of a Sir 9 frame. And sliders...sliders are awesome.


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

I do agree, sliders are an advantage over EBB. I have both and like the sliders better. I didn't realize the Soma was only half the price, that's a great deal for a "Branded" tubing frame.


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah, I think the Niner frames are 900+ while I got my Soma frame for a little over 400 shipped.


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

My only issue with Soma is I do prefer a 142x12 drop outs and it makes a really solid rear end when combined with the a 142x12 TA single speed hub.
My old single speeds had 135 drops with a bolt on ss hubs they where just not as easy to change a flat and didn't seem as solid. Plus I always worried about the Ti bolts getting stuck.


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

Well, they *used* to say their drop outs were compatible with the Paragon hardware. You can try their 142x12 dropouts.

I am running that set up on my Chumba Stella actually.


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

That's cool, I have the Paragon with flat brake mount on my Seven SS. It's really nice.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Hadley hub with a 135x10 thru. It should be stiffer than a qr hub and I really doubt you will notice the difference between 10mm thru and 12mm thru.


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

*Hadley 135 thru axle*



mack_turtle said:


> Hadley hub with a 135x10 thru. It should be stiffer than a qr hub and I really doubt you will notice the difference between 10mm thru and 12mm thru.


I have the 135 Hadley Hubs one of my geared bikes that has is a 135x12 thru axle. 
I see what your saying, I can just get the 135x10 axle conversion on my SS hub. That's why I'm a huge Hadley fan and all my hubs are Hadley. True axles and not cheesy end caps.
FYI I have the 100x9 Hadley TA on my Sir9 and it is just as stiff as a QR 15.


----------



## dcmnorthbend (May 21, 2009)

*headset?*

Like the build and I want to replicate it. What is the headset for the tapered NINER fork?

Thanks!

Anyways, after riding a Niner hydro one9 long enough to realize I wasn't a fan of super rigid aluminum frames, I decided to go back to steel. My first ride on it blew my mind. I felt like I had rear suspension going over roots, sharp edges, etc... No joke, I was blown away - much smoother than my 26" Soma Groove, which I was a huge fan of.

The rear end is slammed in this photo. I have ran it half an inch longer without the half-link, which makes it feel more compliant. I have a missing lever in this photo from a run in with a tree the day before. Anyways, I'm a big fan of this frame and love the way it rides. If I ever upgrade to ZTR Crest wheels, it would knock 1.75lbs of dry weight off, too.[/QUOTE]


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Niner forks should be tapered to the same size as any other tapered fork. so you need a headset that fits a 44mm head tube (frame) with a 1 1/8" top and 1 1/2" bottom. I have a Cane Creek 40 in mine.


----------



## ShawnsSOMA29er (Apr 24, 2017)

*My 2017 Soma Juice 29er Build*

View attachment 1135617


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

Nice build with the belt drive. I'd love to build up with belt and silent SS hubs.


----------



## ShawnsSOMA29er (Apr 24, 2017)

Thanks. Yes it's the smoothest and quietest bike I've ever had.


----------



## Widgeontrail (Mar 15, 2006)

hardmtnbiker said:


> My only issue with Soma is I do prefer a 142x12 drop outs and it makes a really solid rear end when combined with the a 142x12 TA single speed hub.
> My old single speeds had 135 drops with a bolt on ss hubs they where just not as easy to change a flat and didn't seem as solid. Plus I always worried about the Ti bolts getting stuck.


I have Paragon Machine Works 142 x 12 dropout on my Some Juice. They work just fine.


----------



## jake2185 (May 31, 2010)

Widgeontrail said:


> I have Paragon Machine Works 142 x 12 dropout on my Some Juice. They work just fine.


Can you lend some sizing advice for me in regards to the Juice? I'm looking at ordering a medium 15.5" in the next few days (20% off sale) but am concerned that I could possibly do better with 17.5". I typically ride a Small Niner Air 9 RDO and I've compared the measurements but haven't been able to make a choice. Haven't seen a soma to demo anywhere near me so I was just going to take a chance. I'm 5'7" with a 30" inseam so I am leaning towards the 15.5 but the reach is slighlty shorter than my Niner and I don't want to run a 110 or 120 stem. Maybe a 17.5 with 60/70mm stem would work better? I emailed Soma twice about size choice but haven't heard a thing. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ShawnsSOMA29er (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm 5'9" 1/2 with a 30 inch inseam and I built my Soma Juice 2017 with the 15.5 frame. Perfect fit.


----------



## jake2185 (May 31, 2010)

Awesome. Thanks for the reply. I'm going with the 15.5". Are you running the Soma tapered steel fork? I've got a brand new Niner steel fork that's a straight steerer I'm planning on using.


----------



## ShawnsSOMA29er (Apr 24, 2017)

Yes I'm running the Soma steel Tange that is the thru axle model


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

jake2185 said:


> Can you lend some sizing advice for me in regards to the Juice? I'm looking at ordering a medium 15.5" in the next few days (20% off sale) but am concerned that I could possibly do better with 17.5". I typically ride a Small Niner Air 9 RDO and I've compared the measurements but haven't been able to make a choice. Haven't seen a soma to demo anywhere near me so I was just going to take a chance. I'm 5'7" with a 30" inseam so I am leaning towards the 15.5 but the reach is slighlty shorter than my Niner and I don't want to run a 110 or 120 stem. Maybe a 17.5 with 60/70mm stem would work better? I emailed Soma twice about size choice but haven't heard a thing. Any help would be appreciated.


Just to throw it out there, I use a sort of old school fit check when I size frames. I like my top tube measurement to be ~25.5 inches. Knowing that lets me look at a size chart or a geo chart and find a best bet for my size really fast. I'm accustom to buying XL bikes, but picked up the Juice in XXL because of the top tube measurement, and it was the right size.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I probably shold have kept my Juice. Best frame I have owned so far. I am 5'9" and had a 17.5 inch "large," which is really a medium compared to any similar bike. rode lots of local chunky _XC_ trails and a gravel race on it. performs suprisingly well with everything from a short rigid steel fork for a 120mm squish.

my only complaint was always that they designed it with a "long" chainstay length. the shortest setting is 17.5 inches, but they could tweak it a little go cut out that extra half inch.


----------



## garcia (Apr 10, 2008)

ShawnsSOMA29er said:


> I'm 5'9" 1/2 with a 30 inch inseam and I built my Soma Juice 2017 with the 15.5 frame. Perfect fit.
> View attachment 1144513


I want a bike in that color SO BAD. Beautiful!


----------

